# Help with lighting?



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe my internet searching skills are failing me but I haven't turned up any god reviews on bike lights for night riding. Anyone know of any good articles/reviews on the subject? Thanks.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

For top o' the line, try a Light & Motion HID

A newer option that's been getting pretty good reviews are the Niterider MiniNewt LED lights. I'm tempted to upgrade my older halogen lights to one of these this year. Nice and lightweight and seems to have pretty good light output along with the expected long battery life you get with LEDs.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's one helpful link: http://eddys.com/page.cfm?PageID=493

Also, look at www.mtbr.com (RBR's sister site). There are lots of reviews there, too.

I researched lights fairly extensively a while back and ended up buying L&M's ARC HID light. It wasn't cheap by any means and, unfortunately, the ride that I primarily needed it for fell through so I haven't road tested it yet. It did, however, light up my basement like it was the Second Coming. Don't forget that you'll need a good tailight, too.


----------



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

I have some experience with the lights mentioned so far and this is what I've found.

The NR MiNewt is a really nice package but it isn't nearly as bright as the L&M solo halogens.

The L&M halogens are really bright for the size and will provide enough light in 99.9% of all riding situations. I understand that the term 'enough' is subjective and to clarify, enough for me is a cars headlight output.

The L&M arc hid is awesome. Very nice light and the output is excellent. BUT...... Hid's are less stable and the bulbs don't last as long as halogens. The bulbs are also much more expensive to replace. The light output is not that much more than the L&M halogens. 

All that being said, I kept the ARC HID because of the contrast in light color from street lamps and other cars. I feel very safe using the light and I haven't had any problems as of yet (6 months of use). 

Here is a link from the store I purchased it from.
http://www.thebikebench.com/products.asp?subCatID=522


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

I commute a lot by bike, and find it useful to have 2 lights.

One is a blinking LED for cars to see me, the other is a light so that I can avoid nasty road stuff. Both are helmet-mounted so that cars see me, and what I'm looking at is lit-up.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

my preferences are to err on too many rather than not enough lights - 

I like a DiNotte Ultra 3 on my helmet as it serves as a forward light that you can point at an oncoming car if you need, and a tailight in one unit.
Then I use a NR Flight HID, but would probably suggest an L&M ARC if I was to do it over, on the handle bar for the light that I really see by.
My main tail light is a NR universal, but cat eye and others make good ones as well. Or for a really bright tail light, check out the Dinote tail light
Then I have some bare end lights like these 

All the above is on steady.

Then just to be sure to catch an eye I also have little white blinkies on the bottom of my handle bars and two red blinkies on my seat stays.
and sometimes a clip on cat eye tailight on my backpack if I am wearing it

Yes, it is quite a few lights, but I commute around a lot of morons in cars and, unfortunately, usually at rush hours in the evening. I've actually been complemented by motorists and police for how visible, but not distracting I am.

If you're riding where traffic isn't as much of a concern - just get a decent tail light and a bright bar light and you'll be happy. Possibly get a helmet light to fill in as needed.


----------



## GeoManGear (Jul 3, 2007)

bsaunder said:


> my preferences are to err on too many rather than not enough lights -
> 
> I like a DiNotte Ultra 3 on my helmet as it serves as a forward light that you can point at an oncoming car if you need, and a tailight in one unit.
> Then I use a NR Flight HID, but would probably suggest an L&M ARC if I was to do it over, on the handle bar for the light that I really see by.
> My main tail light is a NR universal, but cat eye and others make good ones as well. Or for a really bright tail light, check out the Dinote tail light


Thanks for the links, bsaunder, we appreciate it!!!


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

It's amazing how expensive these lights get. But I know that you get what you pay for, especially in this instance. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Get a Light & Motion.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*God reviews*



joey1 said:


> Maybe my internet searching skills are failing me but I haven't turned up any *god* reviews on bike lights for night riding.


God doesn't post many reviews on this site, but when he does, you better pay attention.


----------



## GeoManGear (Jul 3, 2007)

joey1 said:


> It's amazing how expensive these lights get. But I know that you get what you pay for, especially in this instance. Thanks for all the info.


Expensive? Have you seen the Lupine Wima 6? At 830 lumens of LED brightness, it is a beautiful light to hold and look at, let alone use.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm really happy with my 10 w Nighthawk as it is plenty bright and the run time is excellent with the lithium rechargeables I use.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

2wheelie said:


> The NR MiNewt is a really nice package but it isn't nearly as bright as the L&M solo halogens.


I use a MiNewt and it's been plenty bright for me, with plenty of burn time.

I have not used the new TriNewt, but I have heard good things about it. If it comes close to throwing off three times the light of the MiNewt, it should be terrific.


----------



## GeoManGear (Jul 3, 2007)

scottyperkins said:


> I use a MiNewt and it's been plenty bright for me, with plenty of burn time.
> 
> I have not used the new TriNewt, but I have heard good things about it. If it comes close to throwing off three times the light of the MiNewt, it should be terrific.


Hi Scotty!


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

joey1 said:


> Maybe my internet searching skills are failing me but I haven't turned up any god reviews on bike lights for night riding. Anyone know of any good articles/reviews on the subject? Thanks.


I've been riding Jet Lites for the last few years and have been very happy with it. The battery fits snuggly into a water bottle holder and the light is bright enough for dark roads or trails. Three intensity settings and a battery indicator. It wasn't cheap, and they have come with newer models since, but overall a great light.


----------



## fuskin (Sep 30, 2005)

try gearreview.com they have a pretty good test on a lot of different lights, after reading it I went with the Princeton Tec switchback II it's an led system with four modes. I'd say on high it's as bright as the Jet Lite 15w halogen I used to have, but this one will run 3-4 hours on high. I was barely getting 75 minutes out of the jet lite. The princeton is well made with a lot of extras in the box


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been using the L&M HID for my commute for the past couple of years. It's been a great light with no problems whatsoever. I can't imagine using anything of less quality.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

GeoManGear said:


> Hi Scotty!


What's up GeoMan! Glad to see you showing the roadies some love too!


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

GeoManGear said:


> Expensive? Have you seen the Lupine Wima 6? At 830 lumens of LED brightness, it is a beautiful light to hold and look at, let alone use.


Very nice indeed. When my NR Blowtorch finally kicks that looks like a solid option. LED just keeps getting better and better, eh?


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

MTBR.com is a good source for lighting reviews. 
I recently bought a first-gen NiteRider MiNewt and have been happy with it for commuting thus far. It's really small and lightweight, with good charge and run times. My commute is mostly lit city streets and a MUT, so it's bright enough for that. I don't think I'd mountain bike at night with it though. 
The second-gen MiNewts are coming out now, and have a different LED in them that makes them roughly twice as bright as the first-gen. You may want to look at one of those.


----------



## GeoManGear (Jul 3, 2007)

scottyperkins said:


> What's up GeoMan! Glad to see you showing the roadies some love too!



What can I say? I love 'em all! Anything with two wheels.

I've done my share of roads too!


----------



## nbrennan (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a blackburn x3 and am pretty happy with it. my only complaint is that the battery is absolutely enormous. I have a hard time fitting it in my camel back when i'm mountain biking, but commuting it does well. The power cord is actually long enough for me to put it on my rear rack.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I've tried many options from single LED blinkies to blinding HID Niteriders.

Here's what I finally settled on for my city commute (no dark country roads).

Front: Light & Motion Vega
Rear: Dinotte Tail Light (AA bat version)

For city ride the Vega ,and other Luxeon LED based lights, are ideal because they blink super bright and do let make me be seen. At the same time, the Luxeon is bright enough to light up an unlit section of streets so I won't hit a surprise pot hole. The Vega is all self contained, so easy to remove when you lock up your bike and go into the bookstore or work.

The Dinotte tail light is just glorious. It seems even brighter than a car's rear brake/tail light. There is no doubt that cars will see me. I would recommend if you get the AA setup, to buy a set of good rechargeable NiMH with a slow charger, not those 15min chargers that will reduce long term battery life.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

What's up, MTP???


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. 

Anyone here commute through dark country roads? I see a lot of you commute through city/town. My commute is through dark wooded country roads.


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

50% of my ride goes through very rural country side. Why?


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

joey1 said:


> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> Anyone here commute through dark country roads? I see a lot of you commute through city/town. My commute is through dark wooded country roads.


Half of my commute is that, then I hit town.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

The recommendations for lights in this post are being made mostly by people who ride through towns. So to clarify, I was asking for recommendations from those folks who ride out on dark wooded country roads like myself.


----------



## mhinman (Mar 27, 2004)

joey1 said:


> The recommendations for lights in this post are being made mostly by people who ride through towns. So to clarify, I was asking for recommendations from those folks who ride out on dark wooded country roads like myself.


I don't get the urban riding mentality with the small lights. A light servers two purposes; they allow you see and they also allow you to be seen. I my experience the latter is the most critical. The more ambient lighting that you have, the brighter your light needs to be in order snap the comatose driver out of it before they pull out in front of you. From a subconscious level a big light means a big vehicle, and as a cyclist you want people to respect you like a big vehicle.

Back to light recommendations, I just got my Lupine 830 lumen Wilma 6 this week, my 5 year old L&M Arc was getting a little flaky and not lighting reliably, also the battery was due to be replaced. I have only had a chance to use it in twilight so far, but it is amazing. I put it side by side with my old Arc and Arc is noticeably dimmer and very bluish when compared to the Wilma. I will give the Wilma an initial thumbs up.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

most of the replies have been for at least a high output halogen or a HID, not exactly a small light - and most have been for multiple lights as well.

If all you are on is a MUT, then the mini-newts work just fine as a few others have stated.


----------



## mhinman (Mar 27, 2004)

Lupine Wilma 6 Update

I decided to come into work early this morning, and give my new Wilma a proper dark test ride, so I left the house at 5:30. Wow, this is a very impressive light. The light is very white and pure and the there are no hot spots in the beam pattern. The beam pattern has a long throw with a gradual fade into the periphery. This light commands respect, I had a bus and car that could have easily crossed my path wait til I passed. My other bike has a wireless computer on it, so I am fairly certain that the LED will not interfere with the transmission like a HID will, but I haven't tried it yet. 

Here is a little runtime advise, get a light with double the runtime that you need, because the runtime numbers are for a new battery at room temperature. After a season or two you will find yourself running out of battery before you get home. Battery and light technology has improved dramatically such that you can get these insanely bright lights that run 2-3 times as long as they did just 10 years ago.

Here is my light history.
96 Nite Rider Trail Rat 10W halogen, 6V lead acid battery. (Died in the first Month)
96 Specialized Nicad Pro, 12W halogen, 6V nicad battery
98 Nite Rider Digital 12 Extreme, 32W (12/20) halogen, 12V nicad
02 L&M Arc, HID NiMH
07 Lupine Wilma 6 (830 Lumen), LED, lithium ion

The Digital 12 Extreme was probably my favorite light until Wilma came along. It was brighter than the Arc, but could only run for 1:20 at max power so you had to manage you output carefully. It also had the added benefit of running very hot, I would rest a gloved hand on top of it in the middle of winter to warm up a little. The Arc never delivered on battery performance, it stated 2:40 runtime, but I never got more that 2:15 before it shutdown. The Arc is on its 3rd battery, because the runtime and my commute time of an hour and half doesn't leave much room for battery deterioration. The Digital 12 Extreme also had at least 3 batteries, but I can remember exactly. This is the first light I have purchased with a significant runtime buffer so I hoping to get more than 1 to 2 season out of the battery.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

joey1 said:


> The recommendations for lights in this post are being made mostly by people who ride through towns. So to clarify, I was asking for recommendations from those folks who ride out on dark wooded country roads like myself.


I do road rides at night out in the boonies all winter long. A real worry out there in the dark is outrunning the beam, so its worth it to get the brightest light you can. I use a fairly inexpensive (for a HID) bar mounted HID, which works fine -- on the road I don't really need a helmet mount. Unfortunately, my light has been discontinued or I'd recommend it as really good bang for the buck. I don't think you'll go wrong with a HID, but I don't know that the LEDs will throw enough light far enough down the road for what you have in mind. I've never actually used one though, so I could be wrong.

http://www.cygolite.com/2-Products/1-zForceNiMH.htm


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

mhinman, thanks for the review. But $700 for a light is far beyond what I will ever be able to afford for a light. I'm sure it's worth it but at that price I'd expect it to command it's own solar system.


----------



## mhinman (Mar 27, 2004)

joey1 said:


> mhinman, thanks for the review. But $700 for a light is far beyond what I will ever be able to afford for a light. I'm sure it's worth it but at that price I'd expect it to command it's own solar system.


It is very expensive, but most of the HID systems with 4 hours runtime are going to run you $500-600. Having been in one hit and run accident, and numerous close calls, I put a safety at the top of my list, and fortunately I have the disposable income to splurge on something like this. There was a time not too many years ago a light like this would have been unobtainable. To put it in perspective the is one and half car payments.


----------



## GeoManGear (Jul 3, 2007)

joey1 said:


> mhinman, thanks for the review. But $700 for a light is far beyond what I will ever be able to afford for a light. I'm sure it's worth it but at that price I'd expect it to command it's own solar system.


Who's paying $700???


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

GeoManGear said:


> Who's paying $700???


My bad $695


----------



## GeoManGear (Jul 3, 2007)

ouch!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got a Cygolite Night Rover that I've had for about 5 years with no problems. It is very inexpensive for a rechargeable system, about $70 for the light and battery. It has two lights, low and high beam, that can be used separately or together. On low beam, which is what I've been using lately for morning commutes, I was able to finish four 45-minute commutes and still have charge left on the battery. I went ahead and recharged it at that point, but I'm sure I could have gotten at least one more commute without recharging. Anyway, the Cygolite is nice dependable option if your budget is limited.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

GeoManGear said:


> Thanks for the links, bsaunder, we appreciate it!!!


I use the 5 watt LED from dinotte lighting.. I will probably get the helmet guy at some point..but its not that dark where I ride, so I feel okay without it..

http://store.dinottelighting.com/sh...usType=BtoC&Count1=383587062&Count2=300727486

I paid $179 last year at PB.. they have 10% off right now with coupon code, so $199-$20 = $179 again.. The AA battery solution was fine for me, as I have lots of rechargeables.. my energizer rechargeables are probably down to 1.5 hours full run time before going to low power 3 watt mode.. 

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20995&subcategory_ID=4320

This is mostly on bike path, with some street.. might want something stronger for street??

or check out their other series.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

dinotte doesn't lists specifications on their new product list...

doesn't say if the helmet light is 3 watt with a tighter beam than the handlebar mount..(I can't find it) .. hmmm...


----------

